# PS2 white screen help?



## PikachuPrincess23 (Dec 24, 2017)

I have just download Inuyasha PS2 rom on my flash driver and I have insert flash driver with Inuyasha game inn PS2 but when I shall start the game, the screen goes white and nothing happened.
How to fix this?
P.S. I'm using memory card with Free Mcboots


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 24, 2017)

I usually just use free mcboot with OPL or kermit (the latter more 'advanced') and a HDD.


----------



## PikachuPrincess23 (Dec 24, 2017)

I use free mcboot with OPL and it's when I start the game from OPL I get white screen.


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 25, 2017)

Loading from usb is a little hit and miss. Some games arent compatible. You'll have better results burning backup to disc and using a disc loader.

Here's a compatibility site for opl

http://sx.sytes.net/oplcl/games.aspx


----------



## PikachuPrincess23 (Dec 27, 2017)

How do I update OPL? I don't have the latest version of OPL


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 29, 2017)

I typically don't recommend video tutorials, but this is a really simple process.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 29, 2017)

I used ESR to avoid white screen, but burnt the troubling ISO to disc first.


----------



## PikachuPrincess23 (Dec 29, 2017)

I got it to work in the end, but now have I another problem.
Here er my problem https://ufile.io/rafbq
You must download the video file for to see what my problem is.


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 30, 2017)

The usb can cause stuttering. You're really better off using the setup @kiiwii uses and burn the images to a disc and launch via esr. You'll get the best reliability that way.


----------



## PikachuPrincess23 (Dec 30, 2017)

How do burn the Image to a disk and launch via esr?


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 31, 2017)

The games you're trying to launch should be in a disc image format like iso.

Use this to patch that image to make it compatible with esr
http://www.theisozone.com/downloads/playstation/tools/esr-disc-patcher-gui-v024a-usa/

Then use a burning software like Nero to "restore" a disc from the image. May say restore or create disc from image, something along those lines. I recommend using dvd-r disc's and burning as slow as possible, like 4x

You should check to see if your copy of freemcboot already has esr installed. It should. I can't seem to find it anywhere. But you would launch mcboot, put in the burnt copy of the game and just launch esr. It may need to be launched from ule.


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 31, 2017)

It's been so long since I've done any of this stuff myself. If you have anymore problems after trying the esr method, I'll dig my old ps2 out of the attic and play around with it so I can tell you exactly how mine is setup.


----------



## PikachuPrincess23 (Jan 9, 2018)

how big dvd r disc's must I have? I tried to burn a iso file but it was to big for my dvd r disc's.


----------



## PikachuPrincess23 (Jan 10, 2018)

Nevermind I figure the out myself, but now I have another problem, When I insert the disc with the image file and when I start opp esr, I get black screen and the game won't start opp. I'm sure I did everything right.


----------

